# Wilcox county!



## Non-Typical (Oct 24, 2004)

Got to hunt Sat p.m. and Sun a.m. Had a six-pointer come in right at dark. He'll look good in a couple years. That was the only deer I saw this trip.
Last weekend I shot two does on Sunday a.m. and my brother shot one opening morning. He saw 18 deer in 2 days of hunting and I saw 5.
Misquitos have taken over, Thank god for Thermacell!!!!!!
We are seeing lots of scrapes and rubs and hopefully letting the young ones walk the last two years will pay huge dividends in about 3 weeks.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Nt.....*

Keep us posted brother......

As for the "THERMACELL"......

You got that right.......Them thangs are "GOOD"!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawghunter (Nov 1, 2004)

hey, Thermacell should be required for every hunter.  those things are great.


----------



## bighouse72 (Nov 12, 2004)

*Wilcox county*

My best bud and I hunted Monday, just south of Rochelle and he killed a tall spiked deer with a little kicker on his right horn.  He weighed in around 180lbs.  His hocks were as black as coal but we didn't see any other deer.  He was definately ready to rut.  Does anyone else have any Wilcox county reports as we are headed down there on Monday?


----------



## Non-Typical (Nov 13, 2004)

*Younger bucks are definitely moving*

Headed down in about two hours. Just got off the phone with a fellow member. He has seen several younger bucks 2 1/2 and under this week. Last Friday a guest had a decent 8 run a doe around his stand twice. The activity is on the rise!!!!!  
Can't wait to be in one of my many stands this p.m. "tis that time of year"!!!!!!!


----------



## Non-Typical (Nov 15, 2004)

*9 pointer on Saturday*

 Killed a decent 9-pointer  that weighed 173 lbs  Saturday afternoon at about 3:45 p.m.. I was walking to my stand and saw him feeding on acorns at about 35-40 yards away and braodside. Got really lucky!!
I also saw a small 6 ptr, 2 spikes and 2 does after I got back to the woods from shooting the nine.
Saw absolutely nothing sunday or this a.m.


----------

